# Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd liked to upgrade my alternator (2009 2.5L Rabbit) to w/ stand my Competition Audio.
The stock alternator is good for now. But won't be after I throw in another 4-6 speakers in the rear hatch door in the next 4 weeks. Any suggestions? I'm not alternator savvy...


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

what is your setup, have pictures? I'm most curious about your HU...


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (vdubbed81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed81* »_what is your setup, have pictures? I'm most curious about your HU...

I just washed the car so I'll snap a couple pictures and upload them tonight.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (vdubbed81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed81* »_what is your setup, have pictures? I'm most curious about your HU...

_As Requested_ *-->*

*Pioneer Avic F90-BT*:




*(2) Beyma Mid-Range Competition Series 6" MI-80 (Driver & Passenger)*:

*(2) Beyma Tweeters Competition Series 4" PH-35 ( Driver & Passenger)*:



*(2) Beyma Mid-Range Competition Series 6" MI-80 (Rear Left & Right)*:

*(1) DB Drive Amplifiers Platinum Series PT475a*
*(1) DB Drive Amplifiers Platinum Series PT1200.1D *:












*(2) DB Drive Sub woofers Platinum Series PLW12D4*:



*New Custom Audio Location*:

*Extra Car battery*:
Location Spare Tire




_Modified by ThEnergizer at 3:32 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

that **** probably BUMPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

damn I bet that thing bounces! Killer system! Is that hot sauce I spy in the cup holder?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_that **** probably BUMPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, it defiantly bumps but w/ no rattle.
That was the tricky part.


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

My stock audio tends to rattle so I can only imagine..


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

My 10in make the sunglasses holder rattle


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_I'd liked to upgrade my alternator (2009 2.5L Rabbit) to w/ stand my Competition Audio.
The stock alternator is good for now. But won't be after I throw in another 4-6 speakers in the rear hatch door in the next 4 weeks. Any suggestions? I'm not alternator savvy...

^ BUMP ^


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i miss my beyma's.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_I'd liked to upgrade my alternator (2009 2.5L Rabbit) to w/ stand my Competition Audio.
The stock alternator is good for now. But won't be after I throw in another 4-6 speakers in the rear hatch door in the next 4 weeks. Any suggestions? I'm not alternator savvy...


^ Anyone?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

I have a question.
WOuld i have to install a amp if i just wanted to upgrade my stock speakers to a little more bassy ones?
(i know bassy isnt a word lol)


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_I have a question. Would i have to install a amp if i just wanted to upgrade my stock speakers to a little more bassy ones? (i know bassy isnt a word lol)

You'll be fine w/ out an Amp upgrading your stock speakers. Do you have a Stock or aftermarket Head Unit? How much money do you plan to use? You might notice on a stock head unit playing at high volumes the music will cut in and out if you want to stay OEM upgrading to VW's premium 7 H/U will temporarily fix that. If you go subs you will need an amp!


_Modified by ThEnergizer at 9:41 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

I have the stock headunit.
I have speakers at my house that produce more base than the stock ones.
So not too much money cause i already have speakers.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (a7xogg)*

Yu'll be fine in the beginning, but If you loose sound at high volumes I would highly recommend you either upgrade to VW's OEM Premium 7 H/U or an aftermarket one.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

Aight thanks.
FOr your set up, Do you have an upgraded battery?
If you get a ungraded alternator, you should prob get a upgraded battery.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_Aight thanks.
FOr your set up, Do you have an upgraded battery?
If you get a ungraded alternator, you should prob get a upgraded battery.

I have two upgraded car batteries (front & rear) .


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

what about a capacitor?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (bmxbum76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxbum76* »_what about a capacitor?

No capacitor, the battery is more sufficient w/ my setup until the new speakers go in the rear hatch.


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

thanks for the pics. Thats the exact HU I've been thinking about getting and wanted to see one installed. How do you like it? Also, you said you have no rattles, how did you manage that? Dynamat?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (vdubbed81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed81* »_thanks for the pics. Thats the exact HU I've been thinking about getting and wanted to see one installed. How do you like it? Also, you said you have no rattles, how did you manage that? Dynamat?

No problemo! Well the vehicle year is a 2009 that's the main reason there's less rattles, everything is still tight. So to speak, two weeks ago I started to get a lot of rattle from the rear hatch so I removed the panel and found a couple brackets maneuvered there selves of there tracks. That's when I got the idea of custom fitting audio into the rear hatch to be even louder. It'll all be installed this weekend hopefully! I'll defiantly post up when its finished.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

I still haven't found an alternator upgrade w/ an high output...
Please point me in the right direction if you know of any.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotta have your Tapatio LOL


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_Gotta have your Tapatio LOL

Of course! I keep them in bulk in my car.
There's also two Cholula's in the driver & passenger door.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

to ThEnergizer. That is one unique exhaust.. i dig it


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_I still haven't found an alternator upgrade w/ an high output...
Please point me in the right direction if you know of any. 

I know when I was in car stereo's we would send our alternator's to Ohio Generators and they would build anything. Hope this helps out. We had a 300 amp alternator built for a 85 Dodge Colt with 4 15" Treo subs and 4 1000 watt D amps. Had a voltage regulator mounted on the front and when you turned it up it would hold 18-19 volts all day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (HIBB 304)*

Here is link.
http://www.ohiogen.com/


_Modified by HIBB 304 at 2:27 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_Here is link.
http://www.ohiogen.com/
_Modified by HIBB 304 at 2:27 AM 4-29-2009_

SWEET! I'l give them a call today.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*

Change of plans audio goes in today! I'll post up later.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Alternator Ugrade: Competition Audio (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_Change of plans audio goes in today! I'll post up later.

The rear hatch got finished today! Went to go pick it up and ended up walking out w/ more audio bought to add to the collection. LOL! I added two more subs, amp, and two more 4" tweeters to add in the rear hatch! It sounds sick already, but its gonna sound even sicker should be finished for BugOut 2009!






_Modified by ThEnergizer at 7:41 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Stock alt. is 140 amps. How high you wanna go?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Stock alt. is 140 amps. How high you wanna go?

300 or higher.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor engine.......


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

300 amp alt is good for 4200 watts of continuous power. I doubt ur gonna do that. 
Stock is good for almost 2000 watts. Try a nice big battery first and see how your voltages are. 
HINT: the ecm bumps idle to 900 if voltage starts to get under where it should be.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_300 amp alt is good for 4200 watts of continuous power. I doubt ur gonna do that. Stock is good for almost 2000 watts. Try a nice big battery first and see how your voltages are. HINT: the ecm bumps idle to 900 if voltage starts to get under where it should be. 

That's the plan! After completing the rear hatch that puts me @ 
(4) 4" Tweeters
(4) 6" Full Range
(4) 5.25" Mid Range
(4) 12' Sub woofers
And i don't plan to stop there. I'm preparing for the future w/ choosing 300 amp alt or more.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn! You better invest in some nice ear plugs then lol.


----------

